# What is your "GO TO RIFLE" ?



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

What is your "GO TO RIFLE" ?

I would really like to see video responses and comments on what your go to rifle is and why you chose it.
Here is mine:


----------



## joec

Mine is any one of three, all are lever actions. They are Rossi 92 models in 45 colt and 454 Casull or a Rio Grandi in 45-70. I never been much on semi auto rifles. My other is my 12 ga. Double shot gun.


----------



## Smitty901

Most cases I grabbing one of the AR's flexible weapon.


----------



## Reptilicus

Decisions, decisions. Ar-15 or AR-10, but it will definitely be an AR!


----------



## Just Sayin'

Hell, I'm ex Army...unless I get a M-60 sometime soon, I'm going to grab my M&P15.

Sorry about the video...my wife took it away when I tried imitating Michael Jackson one night!


----------



## SDF880

M1A - Best all around rifle I have and I can feed it for quite awhile.


----------



## jimb1972

It depends on the situation, if I was in bear country I would probably pick the Garand but over all the AK is hard to beat. I built this one from a parts kit and a Global trades receiver about 10 years ago, I wish I had bought more parts kits when they were under $100. This picture fails to show the true glory of my crappy Dura coat paint job. Sorry I don't do video, it's a big enough PITA to get pictures uploaded.


----------



## dwight55

SDF880 and I think alike.

My wife has an AR, . . . it usually is out of the safe, . . . and it could be the first one grabbed.

But if I've got the time, . . . my M1A will come out, . . . and anyone in the downrange zone is in trouble. Nothing in my house will stop it effectively. Anyone on the outside attempting to be a bad dude will be very surprized to find out that his cover becomes concealment only when the 30 cal starts barking.

And like SDF880, . . . I can feed it for a while. The opposition will have to either abandon the idea, . . . or drag in reinforcements.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## PaulS

If I need a rifle an AR is not going to work. I'll grab my '06 or my 358 - just depends on how many are out there. Inside 100 yards it will be my pistol or an SKS - my pistol is more accurate. If it is inside 30 yards then the shotguns come out.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*Thanks for all these responses! keep 'em coming!*

Thanks for all these responses! Keep 'em coming!

::rambo::


----------



## inceptor

WOW, you guys own guns :shock:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

SDF880 said:


> M1A - Best all around rifle I have and I can feed it for quite awhile.


Same here.
This Old Soldier is "keepin' it real with wood and steel." 
Standard Model, built in 1994. USGI parts. The only accessories I have added are a Vietnam era standard issue web sling and an issue M6 bayonet. That's all a battle rifle really needs anyway.
She's just like the ones I was issued so long ago, and when I hold her in my arms once again I'm 19 and invincible.


----------



## Wallimiyama

Most likely a Henry BigBoy in .357 magnum. Goes nicely with my GP-100 that's usually nearby. I've got others around...SKS and others, but for all-around grab and go...it's my lever action.


----------



## Infidel

I can't say I have a "go to rifle" but if I needed to throw a fairly significant amount of lead in a short period of time I'd go for the Mini-14. I chose the Mini because I don't care for ARs. I think the AR is a decent gun (for someone else), I just don't particularly like them to me they are distracting to shoot and I'm not comfortable shooting them (ergonomics feel weird to me). I can shoot them reasonably well they're just not my cup of tea. 

If I needed to reach out and touch someone I'd go for my .280 Rem, with the heavy barrel and 20x scope I'm fairly confident I can put my target loads on target at distance.

Truth be told I wouldn't feel under gunned with any of the rifles in my safe. All of them shoot well (some better than others) and I can put the rounds where they need to go, that's the important part.

-Infidel


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*Gp100*

@ Wallimiyama

I soooo want to get the Wiley Clapp GP100 ! My idea of a perfect wheel gun.
357 ammo prices are still through the roof though.
Must make more money!:grin:


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Winchester 94.


----------



## Foxfire

My M14 has been my go to rifle for many years.
Have't had my AR out of the safe in almost a year.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> What is your "GO TO RIFLE" ?
> 
> I would really like to see video responses and comments on what your go to rifle is and why you chose it.
> Here is mine:


OMG

Lots of experience here and nobody said 12 gauge WTF?

This video was talking about waking up and someone being IN YOUR HOUSE and I cannot believe there is any other choice that the 12 (or 20 for you wussies) gauge for this scenario.

Here are some thoughts

1. INSIDE your house means very limited engagement range and so how can it get any better than the 12ga?
2. INSIDE your house means you need to be concerned with the rounds you shoot penetrating the next wall, and the next wall and the next wall and the next wall and either killing someone you love or someone in the house next to you and creating collateral damage. Anyone shooting a high powered rifle in their own house is a moron unless you are like me and Prep with no neighbors, but it is never advised.
3. Even a 12ga with 00buck needs to pay attention as it could carry through at least 1 room and maybe 2 rooms, to litigate the damage I would suggest 4 shot if you have others living in rooms fairly close to yours.
4. I realize you don't have 30 rounds to "spray and pray" that you will hit your target, but the stopping power advantage to a well placed 12 ga. round should speak for itself, even someone on the best of drugs will not be able to resist the kinetic energy of a shotgun.

Rant off


----------



## SDF880

Montana Rancher said:


> OMG
> 
> Lots of experience here and nobody said 12 gauge WTF?
> 
> This video was talking about waking up and someone being IN YOUR HOUSE and I cannot believe there is any other choice that the 12 (or 20 for you wussies) gauge for this scenario.
> 
> Here are some thoughts
> 
> 1. INSIDE your house means very limited engagement range and so how can it get any better than the 12ga?
> 2. INSIDE your house means you need to be concerned with the rounds you shoot penetrating the next wall, and the next wall and the next wall and the next wall and either killing someone you love or someone in the house next to you and creating collateral damage. Anyone shooting a high powered rifle in their own house is a moron unless you are like me and Prep with no neighbors, but it is never advised.
> 3. Even a 12ga with 00buck needs to pay attention as it could carry through at least 1 room and maybe 2 rooms, to litigate the damage I would suggest 4 shot if you have others living in rooms fairly close to yours.
> 4. I realize you don't have 30 rounds to "spray and pray" that you will hit your target, but the stopping power advantage to a well placed 12 ga. round should speak for itself, even someone on the best of drugs will not be able to resist the kinetic energy of a shotgun.
> 
> Rant off


. I agree and my Mossberg 500 is very close by and a Saiga12 (actually works very well) lurking around. My original answer was because he said "rifle" and I'm more in an outdoors frame of mind from that point on. I agree with you 12GA inside !


----------



## Montana Rancher

SDF880 said:


> . I agree and my Mossberg 500 is very close by and a Saiga12 (actually works very well) lurking around. My original answer was because he said "rifle" and I'm more in an outdoors frame of mind from that point on. I agree with you 12GA inside !


Don't get me wrong, I love a good "LONG RIFLE" but inside your house I stand by my post.


----------



## sarge1967

For inside the home my "Go to" weapon is a Remington 870. My "Go to" rifle is a Ruger Gunsight Scout rifle. I feel that rifle is the best in a SHTF scenario. Bolt action simplicity/reliability, .308 power, forward mounted optic, box magazine fed, short barrel for maneuverability, will fill all outdoor needs.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Either my AR-15 in 5.56 or my M1903-A3 in 30-06.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Montana Rancher said:


> OMG
> 
> Lots of experience here and nobody said 12 gauge WTF?
> 
> This video was talking about waking up and someone being IN YOUR HOUSE and I cannot believe there is any other choice that the 12 (or 20 for you wussies) gauge for this scenario.
> 
> Here are some thoughts
> 
> 1. INSIDE your house means very limited engagement range and so how can it get any better than the 12ga?
> 2. INSIDE your house means you need to be concerned with the rounds you shoot penetrating the next wall, and the next wall and the next wall and the next wall and either killing someone you love or someone in the house next to you and creating collateral damage. Anyone shooting a high powered rifle in their own house is a moron unless you are like me and Prep with no neighbors, but it is never advised.
> 3. Even a 12ga with 00buck needs to pay attention as it could carry through at least 1 room and maybe 2 rooms, to litigate the damage I would suggest 4 shot if you have others living in rooms fairly close to yours.
> 4. I realize you don't have 30 rounds to "spray and pray" that you will hit your target, but the stopping power advantage to a well placed 12 ga. round should speak for itself, even someone on the best of drugs will not be able to resist the kinetic energy of a shotgun.
> 
> Rant off


I believe that the question was, "what is your go to RIFLE", not firearm.


----------



## dwight55

Montana Rancher said:


> OMG
> 
> Lots of experience here and nobody said 12 gauge WTF?
> 
> This video was talking about waking up and someone being IN YOUR HOUSE and I cannot believe there is any other choice that the 12 (or 20 for you wussies) gauge for this scenario.
> 
> Here are some thoughts
> 
> 1. INSIDE your house means very limited engagement range and so how can it get any better than the 12ga?
> 2. INSIDE your house means you need to be concerned with the rounds you shoot penetrating the next wall, and the next wall and the next wall and the next wall and either killing someone you love or someone in the house next to you and creating collateral damage. Anyone shooting a high powered rifle in their own house is a moron unless you are like me and Prep with no neighbors, but it is never advised.
> 3. Even a 12ga with 00buck needs to pay attention as it could carry through at least 1 room and maybe 2 rooms, to litigate the damage I would suggest 4 shot if you have others living in rooms fairly close to yours.
> 4. I realize you don't have 30 rounds to "spray and pray" that you will hit your target, but the stopping power advantage to a well placed 12 ga. round should speak for itself, even someone on the best of drugs will not be able to resist the kinetic energy of a shotgun.
> 
> Rant off


As a general statement, . . . I usually agree with most of Montana Rancher's ideas, . . . today we shall just agree to disagree.

If someone is in my house, . . . I have no idea: 1) how many there are, 2) in totality what they are after, 3) what weaponry they may bring to bear, and 4) where that scenario is going to end up.

I'm going to err, . . . that is a given, . . . I have no ability to predict the outcome.

Therefore, . . . I'm going to try to influence the outcome as best I can in MY favor, . . . not the intruders.

To that end, . . . a shotgun is at best, . . . in my OPINION, . . . an extremely poor choice: 1) recoil is unmanageable in most people's hands that are not built like Hoss Cartwright, 2) even a combat shotgun runs out of ammo at 8, 3) shotguns are notoriously slow to reload, and 4) shotgun loads in a "house" environment are nothing more than big rifle loads.

I have a living room that is something near 35 feet distant, . . . long corner to long corner, . . . and about the only "shotgun" round that will open up in that short a distance comes from a .410 pistol.

My M1A has 20 rounds of 30 caliber D&D going downrange at 2500+ fps, . . . I can manage the recoil on it through the whole magazine, . . . I can put 20 rounds on 20 targets, . . . from the hip in 20 seconds, . . . something impossible to be done with a normal shotgun. I can then reload another 20 in about 4 seconds, . . . and if there is anyone out there in the other side of the house who wants to continue the conversation, . . . I can address him/her another 20 times.

Yes, . . . there will be collateral damage, . . . I may have to buy a new computer, . . . the flat screen may look like swiss cheeze, . . . and the bucket of drywall repair mud I have will probably not be enough to cover all the damage.

BUT, . . . I plan on being the one who tells the police what happened, . . . I plan on living through the experience.

A couple of lines out of the "USMC Rules for a Gunfight" always are uppermost in my mind when it comes to this type of discussion:

20.	Decide to be aggressive ENOUGH, quickly ENOUGH. 
21.	The faster you finish the fight, the less shot you will get.

A shotgun probably will not suffice for those two rules.

Obviously, . . . I also live where I can do this. My nearest neighbor is a full 1000 feet from me, . . . and would most likely not be in the anticipated direction any rounds would go should we get into this scenario.

But for now that is my plan, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

dwight55 said:


> BUT, . . . I plan on being the one who tells the police what happened, . . . I plan on living through the experience.
> 
> Obviously, . . . I also live where I can do this. My nearest neighbor is a full 1000 feet from me, . . . and would most likely not be in the anticipated direction any rounds would go should we get into this scenario.
> 
> But for now that is my plan, . . .
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Your LAWYER needs to be the one to talk to the Police NOT YOURSELF! Invoke your right to silence, be polite, but talking without a lawyer present is bad bad advice. It can not help you legally. Nothing you tell the police can be introduced in court as evidence in your defense because it is HEARSAY. It can only be used against you.

Myself, If i have enough time [5 seconds], I choose my Tavor for self defense because I am 100% confident in my accuracy with it over all other weapons. I will not miss with the MSE AQC red dot and green laser. Also the barrel profile is a couple feet less than a pistol extended in a normal firing stance/position


----------



## Mike45

Ruger Gunsite Scout


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

If I have to just grab one and run it would probably be my tavor because I have it set up to use either a magnifier or pvs-14 night vision scope and when used in conjunction with a ps-32 thermo scope it would give me an advantage over the other rifles for hunting and when moving around at night.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Notsoyoung said:


> I believe that the question was, "what is your go to RIFLE", not firearm.


As The Fonz would say "correctamundo".
Since my dogs would alert me long before anybody actually got inside the house my bedside firearm is a Ruger Blackhawk 45 Colt loaded with Corbon +P 200 grain JHP's. And each night upon retiring I take a 20 ga SXS double barrel loaded with buckshot out of the closet and lean it up in the corner.
If I need more than that it is readily available.


----------



## KCCO_CANADA

my go to is the sks but i am also going to buy a 870 tactical


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Inside the house I've got my .45. 
I like the answers for the GSR as a go to rifle. I hope to get one in the next few months.


----------



## whoppo

This...


----------



## csi-tech

my bushmaster carbine. It has the light, the sling and all the other stuff on it. My N Pap AK will be a close second when the red dot gets mounted.


----------



## Fuzzee

It all depends on the situation.





Buggin out I'm taking my M1A.


Bump at the door? 12 gauge 870 with 6 +1 and more a step away. 


More than a couple of people on the property looking for trouble? The AR with a Active Shooter bag loaded with 10 mags of 62 grain hollow point.


A group of heavy armed asshats with vehicles looking for trouble? The M1A and it's Active Shooter bag loaded with a mix of 7.62x51mm.


A dog or animal on the property looking to get into something and/or bite and harm someone on the property? The 870 again loaded with 00 Buck and slugs. It's tritium sights are quite accurate on it's 18 inch smoothbore barrel and anything in it's range is going down hard.


An angry squirrel or tasty rabbit on the property or out hunting for them? The accurized, scoped 10/22 loaded with hollow point rounds.


Out hunting wild pig, deer or other large animals? The M1A or AR depending on what I feel like is better at the moment for my needs.


A couple of begging liberals once shtf? The AR and it's rig. They can run, but not fast enough.



:mrgreen:


----------



## sarge1967

Arizona Infidel said:


> Inside the house I've got my .45.
> I like the answers for the GSR as a go to rifle. I hope to get one in the next few months.


The GSR is well worth it. It took me over a year and a half to find one, but I knew I wanted one the moment it was released. Col. Copper had a brilliant idea with the scout rifle concept. Mounting a low powered scope forward of the action is awesome! Though the Ruger GSR is not really set up for striper clips you can use them with the poly mags Ruger makes. Honestly I can rapidly put rounds down range with this rifle. No it is not a semi auto but honestly if I ever get into a situation that I need that kind of speed my tactics suck! I am not a young man any more and my family is not a fire team. I do not plan on going into combat. I am defending my home from roving bands of thugs.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I'm going to run out on my back porch and fire both barrels of my double barrel shotgun into the air because that's what Vice President Joe Biden said to do, and he's a real smart man.

<snicker>


----------



## PrepConsultant

Depends, for hunting and riding around here on the ranch is my Remington 700 aac-sd with 20in bull barrel with a 1/10 twist so I can reach out there.. For a battle rifle it would be my Noveske AR with 16" barrel..

Another good "throw in the truck and go gun" are 30-30 and 47-70 lever guns.. They are always good to have around.. It's hard to pick just one unless you know the specific need..


----------



## Alpha-17

My go-to rifle for general purpose/hunting/combat/what have ya has been my SCAR 17S for the past couple years. Solid rifle, and is quite versitle with an ACOG and the right ammo for the job. Recently, however, I've grown quite attached to my PTR 91 GI. The SCAR is still my go to for combat, and is a better hunting rifle than the PTR due to the ACOG, but the PTR is built like a tank, and seems far more durable than the SCAR.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Alpha-17 said:


> My go-to rifle for general purpose/hunting/combat/what have ya has been my SCAR 17S for the past couple years. Solid rifle, and is quite versitle with an ACOG and the right ammo for the job. Recently, however, I've grown quite attached to my PTR 91 GI. The SCAR is still my go to for combat, and is a better hunting rifle than the PTR due to the ACOG, but the PTR is built like a tank, and seems far more durable than the SCAR.


If you want to ring the most out of the PTR 91 send the trigger pack to Williams trigger specialties. I had them do a trigger job and add a set trigger on my HK 91. On semi-auto they take the pull to 4.5 lbs and the set trigger to 2.5 -2 lbs.
Home


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

I'd have to grab my .303 Enfield and go. 10 rounds of good stopping power in a reliable bolt action rifle, give me a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

2000ShadowACE said:


> I'd have to grab my .303 Enfield and go. 10 rounds of good stopping power in a reliable bolt action rifle, give me a warm fuzzy feeling.


I totally understand about that warm fuzzy feeling. For me the Tavor with the MSE AQC red dot & Green laser gives me that feeling because I know that there is a 99.99% chance I will hit what i am aiming at. I don't have that feeling with a pistol or any other gun. A good karambit folder like Fox Knives kind karambit gives me that feeling as well.


----------



## XMTG

Colt 6920 16" bbl. 1/7 twist, two stage trigger, Troy 12" TRX rail, 120 lumen light, MS3 sling, Vtor stock with spare batteries, Steiner 1-4 optic, back up Magpul Sights. Reason - parts, ammo, and magazines everywhere.


----------



## Just Sayin'

Whatever one is at hand. If you can shoot, you can shoot. Doesn't really matter what you are shooting. I don't know anyone who can shoot, that you can give a totally unfamiliar rifle, pistol or shotgun that I would want shooting at me. If you can't pick up any shooting weapon and mess up someones day, you need to practice more. It's training and practice, not nature (though I've seen some that make me wonder about that!).


----------



## bernzzii

Would be between my SKS or AR in 5.45. Might be the AR due to it being significantly lighter than my SKS.


----------



## Notsoyoung

It is evident that people's choices in firearms strongly reflect their views on what will be their greatest threats. Many seem to believe that they will be in constant combat with other people, while others choice of firearms are more geared to hunting. IMO allot of that depends on where you live and the population density of that area. My choice is going to be a 1903-A3 in 30-06 and iron sights, and 5 round stripper clips. Good for hunting and can put out a fair amount of fire power if it should be needed, although I think that the in my case it will not be my primary concern. I will also be carrying a Browning Buckmaster .22 pistol for rabbits and squirrels, and a 1911. As you can see, I fall in the group that is more oriented towards hunting. My wife will carry an AR with a Beretta 9mm, one of my sons a SKS with a .40 S&W, and the other a Ruger Mini-Thirty in 7.62 x 39 with a S&W .357 mag, so we do have most bases covered. I have no plans of going it on my own, and frankly I have no serious plans of having just one firearm. My plan is to have a base with various center and rimfire rifles, pistols, and shotguns.


----------



## shadownmss

If I have to bug out and I am on the move it is my Ruger 77 / 357 with a Nikon 2-7 x 32 shotgun hunter scope that gives a wide and clear field of vision. I have a variety of .357 Magnum rounds loaded that can take anything from a rabbit to a white tail deer not to mention put some serious hurt on some bad guys within a 150 yards. The gun is light weight and all weather, with the scope the whole package weighs about 6 lbs. Sorry I don't have any videos.


----------



## Smokin04

I gotta pick my S&W MP15 AR. It's a piston drive, so plenty of field capability. I also have about 600 rounds of NATO 5.56 with steel penetrator. Your body armor better be better than mine LOL! Is it the best rifle for EVERY situation? Of course not...but it will handle about 90% of the situations I will face in the aftermath.


----------



## ordnance21xx

M1A rifle 6 Mags in my vest. 120 rds in mags and 120 in bandolier.



MOLON LABE


----------



## Denton

Inside the house? No rifle or shotgun. The Taurus 24/7, .45 ACP, more than likely, but if my hand falls on the PT709, I guess that'll be the one. Either way, a long gun isn't the best inside weapon for my case.


----------



## snowroller

Being quite restricted by laws I cant own the arsenal I would if we had somewhat sane laws. My goto would be my Mini 30.


----------



## kevincali

My .22 marlin is fine for my needs. 

Looking at expanding my arsenal lol. Next on my want list is a .357 magnum revolver and a 870 shotgun.


----------



## paraquack

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I'm going to run out on my back porch and fire both barrels of my double barrel shotgun into the air because that's what Vice President Joe Biden said to do, and he's a real smart man.
> 
> <snicker>


I can only hope that some liberal is somehow flying near your property.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

kevincali said:


> My .22 marlin is fine for my needs.
> 
> Looking at expanding my arsenal lol. Next on my want list is a .357 magnum revolver and a 870 shotgun.


Good foundation to build on, right there.
I have been buying guns for years, that is my hobby, but I started out with a single shot Winchester 22 rifle. 
Those three firearms you mentioned plus a centerfire rifle are, in my opinion, must haves for any gun owner. After that everything else is gravy.


----------



## kevincali

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good foundation to build on, right there.
> I have been buying guns for years, that is my hobby, but I started out with a single shot Winchester 22 rifle.
> Those three firearms you mentioned plus a centerfire rifle are, in my opinion, must haves for any gun owner. After that everything else is gravy.


I also have a Barretta m9 that I plink with too lol so my .22 and 9 serve me well.

The "new" car is for sale as of Saturday so maybe I'll get my .357 and 870 next week if it sells


----------



## SDF880

kevincali said:


> I also have a Barretta m9 that I plink with too lol so my .22 and 9 serve me well.
> 
> The "new" car is for sale as of Saturday so maybe I'll get my .357 and 870 next week if it sells


Don't know what you are looking for in a .357 but suggest checking out the S&W 627 / 327 series. Both hold 8 shots
and a company named 5 Star makes really nice aluminum speedloaders for them. I really like these revolvers!


----------



## PaulS

I suggest a Ruger GP100 for a 357 magnum. It holds 6 but it will last long enough that your grandchildren will inherit it. With the problems that Smith has had (currently and in the past) I would never buy one. I have had my Ruger for 42+ years and I just had it appraised at a gun show and it is "worth" more than three times what I paid for it. (after many more than 40000 rounds through it)


----------



## SDF880

PaulS said:


> I suggest a Ruger GP100 for a 357 magnum. It holds 6 but it will last long enough that your grandchildren will inherit it. With the problems that Smith has had (currently and in the past) I would never buy one. I have had my Ruger for 42+ years and I just had it appraised at a gun show and it is "worth" more than three times what I paid for it. (after many more than 40000 rounds through it)


Those Rugers are nice! I also have the SP-101 and it is a great revolver but my favorite Ruger I have is a "Speed Six" in 9MM found one NIB a few years back.


----------



## Smitty901

kevincali said:


> My .22 marlin is fine for my needs.
> 
> Looking at expanding my arsenal lol. Next on my want list is a .357 magnum revolver and a 870 shotgun.


 Hard to go wrong with those.
357 flexible and fires all 38's also and will stop what needs stopin . There are a lot of great ones. I vote Ruger just the best value in the long run.
12ga 870 how can you go wrong there.


----------



## Pir8fan

Mines my ruger Gunsite scout with 3 spare 10 round mags.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

22 BFG Nitro Xpress


----------



## jeff70

It all depends on the situation, If I am on the run and need protection I'm grabbing my AK, For hunting I like my Rock Island 1903 30-06, I also always have my PT99, or Taurus model 606 .357mag with me.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Gunner's Mate said:


> 22 BFG Nitro Xpress
> View attachment 4190


bigger is better


----------



## Mottmcfly

Daniel Defense M4V3


----------



## ordnance21xx

M1a squad scout with 200 rds of 308 in bandoliers. I like a little more range, than a 5.56 mm will give.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Scotty12

DPMS Recon .308 with a Geissele S3G trigger and an Ainpoint M4


----------



## Oddcaliber

My Yugo 59/66 SKS for up close,further out my VZ 24 mauser.


----------



## PalmettoTree

308 Ruger Gun Site Scout with a long eye relief scope.


----------



## paraquack

I will have to wait and see what the "goto" event is before I can decide on the rifle.


----------



## Silverback

Does this count?


----------



## SAR-1L

Montana Rancher said:


> OMG
> 
> Lots of experience here and nobody said 12 gauge WTF?
> 
> This video was talking about waking up and someone being IN YOUR HOUSE and I cannot believe there is any other choice that the 12 (or 20 for you wussies) gauge for this scenario.
> 
> Here are some thoughts
> 
> 1. INSIDE your house means very limited engagement range and so how can it get any better than the 12ga?
> 2. INSIDE your house means you need to be concerned with the rounds you shoot penetrating the next wall, and the next wall and the next wall and the next wall and either killing someone you love or someone in the house next to you and creating collateral damage. Anyone shooting a high powered rifle in their own house is a moron unless you are like me and Prep with no neighbors, but it is never advised.
> 3. Even a 12ga with 00buck needs to pay attention as it could carry through at least 1 room and maybe 2 rooms, to litigate the damage I would suggest 4 shot if you have others living in rooms fairly close to yours.
> 4. I realize you don't have 30 rounds to "spray and pray" that you will hit your target, but the stopping power advantage to a well placed 12 ga. round should speak for itself, even someone on the best of drugs will not be able to resist the kinetic energy of a shotgun.
> 
> Rant off


Damn, I must be one of those wussies Montana since my shotgun is a 20 gauge, lol. I got it free as a gift from my father @ about 7 years old for christmas, have no need to spend the money for a second. Plus it is perfectly fine for shooting dove and pheasant. ^^


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Seen this video it just shows the most important gun is the one you have with you. Good reason to always have a pistol ready even if you have a rifle.


----------



## Smokin04

Dang...hate to see that.

Not against him shooting it...but at least go back and put it out of it's misery. Maybe they did and didn't film it I suppose. Brutal either way. Moose may have had brain worms or something.


----------



## I.Kane

SOCOM II for all-around. Many reasons; extended rail system, lower recoil for a battle rifle, .308 gets the job done, etc.


----------

